# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Teoritë mbi lindjen e Gjithësisë

## ALBA

Teoritë mbi lindjen e Gjithësisë mund të përmblidhen në dy grupe thelbësore; atë të Bumit të Madh (Big Bang) dhe atë të Përhedhjes së Madhe (Big Bounce). 

Sipas teorisë standarde të Bumit të Madh; papritur, në njëfarë mënyre, ndodhi diçka e veçantë me të cilën zuri fill koha, njëkohësisht edhe Gjithësia, e cila më pas u zmadhua. 

Një mundësi tjetër për lindjen e Gjithësisë është ajo që mund të quhet Përhedhja e Madhe. Idea është se përpara asaj ngjarjeje rroposëse që njihet si Bumi i Madh mund të ketë pasur një gjithësi që ishte më e madhe. Kjo u bë gjithnjë e më e vogël dhe mbërriti në një gjendje të ndërmjetme mekaniko-kuantike të papërmbajtëshme, prej të cilës erdhi një gjithësi tjetër bymuese. 

Modeli ekpirotik 

Nëse do të kishte grimca në formë pike si strukturë themeltare të gjithçkaje, atëherë sipas teorisë standarde të Bumit të Madh, që në fillimet e Gjithësisë gjithçka duhej të ishte ngjeshur në një shkallë madhësie pafundësisht të imët si dhe temperatura do të kishte qenë e pafundtë. Në këtë mënyrë do të kishe të bëje me gjëra të pafundta dhe andralla që sjellin gjërat e pafundta është se nuk mund të arrish të llogarisësh dot asgjë. 

Modeli ekpirotik është një ide e re që nuk do të zëvendësojë atë të Bumit të Madh, i cili prej 50 vjetësh mbizotëron të menduarit e kozmologëve mbi sesi nisi dhe evoluoi Gjithësia. Por në vend të një gjithësie që lind në një çast të dhunshëm nga një pikë pafundësisht të vogël të një dendësie të pafundtë, këndvështrimi i ri arsyeton se Gjithësia jonë u krijua kur një "membranë" paralele me botën tonë katër-dimensionale, u tërhoq nga kjo e fundit dhe u përplas me të në mënyrë kataklizmike pasi që të dyja kishin pasur evoluar ngadalë në hapësirën e një dimensioni të pestë të fshehtë, përgjatë një periudhe kohe tej mase të gjatë. Membrana u puthit pas botës sonë dhe energjia kinetike e përplasjes është kthyer në kuarqe, elektrone, fotone, etj. të cilat janë kufizuar të lëvizin përgjatë tre dimensionesh hapësire. Bumi i Madh, me këtë edhe zanafilla e Gjithësisë nisi në një mënyrë jo edhe aq të pazakonshme si ç'përfytyrohet. 

Gjeometria energjitike e parapëlqyer nga këto dy botë është e sheshtë, kështu që përplasja e tyre prodhon një gjithësi të sheshtë Bumi të Madh. Sipas ekuacioneve të Einstein'it, kjo do të thotë se dendësia e përgjithshme e Gjithësisë është e barabartë me dendësinë kritike. Polet teke, të rënda, magnetike që prodhohen me mbitepri në teorinë standarde të Bumit të Madh nuk prodhohen fare në këtë skenar sepse temperatura pas përplasjes është tepër më e vogël për të prodhuar ndonjë nga këto grimca të rënda. 

Efektet kuantike bëjnë botën rrjedhonjëse katër-dimensionale të valëzohet përgjatë dimensionit të posaçëm që ndodhej përpara përplasjes kështu që përplasja në disa vende ndodh në kohë pak më të ndryshme se nga disa të tjera. Në kohën kur përplasja është kryer e tëra, valëzimi çon në ndryshime të vogla të temperaturës, çfarë mbjell luhatje temperature në sfondin e micërvalëve si dhe mbrujtjen e galaksive. 

Mund të zëvendësoje Teorinë e Fryerjes (Inflacionit) 

Teoria e Fryerjes u zhvillua në vitet 80-të nga Alan Guth (MIT), Andre Linde (Stanford), Andreas Albrecht (UC Davis) dhe Steinhardt. Ajo mbështetet në teorinë e Fushës Kuantike dhe përpiqet të llogarisë njëtrajtshmërinë, në dukje, të Gjithësisë. Po të hedhësh vështrimin në një drejtim në qiell, do të vëresh disa veçori të Gjithësisë - galaksi dhe tufa galaksish - të cilat i përngjajnë atyre që ndodhen në një drejtim tjetër. Teoria e Fryerjes e përllogarit këtë duke vendosur të gjithë materien në një spërkë në fillimet, pastaj duke e shkrehur atë jashtë me shpejtësi më të madhe se të dritës në një periudhë fryerje ku gjithçka u zhvillua nën rregulla të përngjashme pa pasur parasysh se për ku po drejtohej. 

Në të njëjtat përfundime të çon edhe modeli i përplasjes së branave. Por Teoria e Fryerjes nuk i drejtohet idesë se mund të ketë dimensione të tjera. 

Në koncept, modeli ekpirotik është ndryshe. Nuk është aspak duke ndodhur ndonjë fryerje apo ndryshim i shpejtë. Qasja drejt përplasjes zë vend tepër ngadalë përgjatë një periudhe tepër të gjatë kohe. Gjithësia është e njëtrajtshme sepse përplasja dhe nisja e fazës së Bumit të Madh ndodhin pothuajse njëherësh gjithandej. 

Kozmologjia e fryerjes parashikon një spektër valësh gravitacionale që mund të jenë të shqueshme në sfondin kozmik të micërvalëve. Modeli ekpirotik nuk parashikon ndonjë efekt valësh gravitacionale që mund të shquhen në këtë sfond. 

Atëherë, çfarë ka përtej kufijve të Gjithësisë ? 

Dimensioni i pestë është ajo që ka përtej caqeve të Gjithësisë, thonë krijuesit e kësaj ideje. Ndonëse arsyetojnë se në fakt nuk ka caqe. 

Membrana, apo "brana" (ang. brane/s) si ç'i quajnë teoricienët, duhet të kenë pluskuar si fletë letre përgjatë këtij dimensioni të pestë të cilin edhe vetë shkencëtarët e pranojnë se e kanë të vështirë ta përfytyrojnë intuitivisht.(Mënyra jonë e rëndomtë e shikimit të hapësirës fizike 3 përmasore, së bashku me kohën, përbëjnë katër dimensionet e njohura). 

Çdo fund i dimensionit të pestë është kufizuar nga një branë e pafundtë. E tillë mund të jetë gjithësia jonë e dukshme, e cila përpara përplasjes mund të ketë pasur ose mund të mos ketë pasur materie normale. Në fundin tjetër të dimensionit të pestë gjendet një branë me fizikë të ndryshme nga e jona. Branat në mes, ndonëse mund të përmbajnë materie, nuk janë gjithësi, dhe nuk i ngjajnë branës në të cilën banojmë ne. Këto brana bashkë me hapësirën në mes tyre janë të fshehura pasi grimcat dhe drita nuk munden ta përshkojnë hapësirën në mes branave. Vetëm graviteti është në gjendje të çiftojë materien e një brane kufizuese me të tjerat. Tjetër, mund të ketë brana të tjera në interval, të cilat janë paralele me branat kufizuese dhe që mund të mbajnë energji. 

Kjo teori është e mbështetur në teori të tjera mbi mundësinë e pasjes së dimensioneve të shumëfishta të cilat po pranohen gjithnjë e më tepër. Teoria është zhvilluar nga Neil Turok i Cambridge University, Burt Ovrut i University of Pennsylvania, dhe Paul Steinhardt e Justin Khoury të Princeton University. 

Nuk ka arsye të pranojmë si të vërtetë, sipas këtij sistemi konceptual referimi, pasjen e gjithësive të tjera andej, thotë Burt Ovrut. 

Nëse në membranën tonë do të kishte pasur materie të ngjeshur përpara Bumit të Madh atëherë imtësia më e vogël do të ishte ajo e një filli, gjë që zbut sjelljen e pafundtë të rastit të teorisë standarde të Bumit të Madh në diçka të fundtë. Që do të thotë se gjithçka ishte shkërmoqur në një shkallë tepër të vogël por jo pafundësisht të vogël. Kjo të jep shpresë të mund të jesh në gjendje të llogarisësh se çfarë ndodhi në fillimet e Gjithësisë. 

Termi ekpirotik vjen nga fjala e lashtë greke ekpyrosis, që do të thotë flakadan (zjarr apo përleshje shkatërrimtare). Sipas një modeli stoik të lashtë kozmologjik me të njëjtin emër, Gjithësia u krijua nga një shpërthim i vrullshëm zjarri. Teoricienët e ditëve tona thonë se kjo ide e lashtë nuk është e ndryshme nga përplasja e parashtruar në modelin e ri. Sidoqoftë, sipas nocionit stoik, ky proces mund të përsërisë vetvehten në të ardhmen. 


Përgatiti : Alvin Ekmekçiu

----------


## StormAngel

Me fteket per teorine e Kant-Laplastit ne lidhje me lindjen e gjithesise,gje qe e kemi mesuar ne gjimnaz,mirepo nuk me fteket shume mire kjo. :shkelje syri: 
Nje studim i nje web site tregon per teorine e Big Bangut:
http://ssscott.tripod.com/BigBang.html

----------


## Alket123

In the beginning there was chaos, vast and dark space; Then appeared Gaia, the deep breasted earth. She who gave birth to the sky, sea, and mountains, as well as the ruling gods called the Titans. -- pasazh fantastik nga Hesiod.

Letersia greke e Antikitetit eshte e mrekullueshme.

----------


## ATMAN

nga palacio

A eshte bosh universi? A ka fund? A eshte i perjetshem apo koha ka fund? Doli nga dicka apo nga asgjeja - ex nihilo? Kosmologjistet kane shtruar kete pyetje qe kur Edwin Huble zbuloi ne vitin 1929 qe universi po zgjerohet. Per gati gjysem shekulli, teorija e pranuar ka eshte qe universi filloi nga nje shperthim i fuqishem energjie - Big Bang. Por sot nje teori e re kosmike proposon qe universi eshte nje pjese e vogel te nje hapesire shume-dimencionale dhe te gjere, dmth qe Big Bang eshte vetem nje hap ne zhvillimin e pafundte te krijimit.

Modeli Standart i Sotshem

Sipas teorise se Big Bang universi u krijua nga shperthimi i nje pike nxehte, te kondensuar pafundesisht. Brenda nje pjese te shkurter te nje sekonde universi filloi te zgjerohesh (teoria e inflacionit). Pas kalimit te miljarda vjeteve galaksite, yjet dhe planetet u krijuan per shkak te ftohjesh se universit. Sot, 13.7 miljard vjet pas shperthimit te Big Bang, pranohet hipoteza qe universi akoma jo vetem qe po zgjerohet, por edhe po shpejtesohet nen ushtrimin dhe influencen e ca forcave teper energjitike dhe misterioze. Nese universi vazhdon te zgjerohet ne kete menyre, e ardhmja e universit duket e zeze. Yjet do te shpenzojne energjine e tyre, galakxite do te shperbehen, dhe universi do te mbetet i erret dhe pa jete pergjithmone. Kjo teori le shume pyetje dhe nuk shpjegon se si origjinoi Big Bang dhe se cfare eksistonte para shperthimit te madh. Gjithashtu, teoria nuk shpjegon natyren e fushes se energjise misterioze qe ndikon ne rritjen e shpejtesise te universit.

Modeli Rrethanor (Ciklor)

Per t'ju drejtuar limiteve dhe paradokseve te Big Bang, kosmoligjistet Paul Steinhardt, profesor ne Princeton University, dhe Neil Turok, profesor ne Cambridge University, perpunuan nje hipoteze te re kozmologjike e cila vendos universin si nje pjese e vogel ne perberjen e gjithesise, shumica e se ciles qendron ne dimensione te tjera qe njeriu nuk mund t'i mendoj dhe pershkruaj, sepse njeriu mendon e shikon ne tre dimensione (1)gjatesi, (2)lartesi, (3)gjeresi. Universi i jone eksiston ne nje shtrese tre dimensionale e cila qendron afer nje tjeter shtrese, te padukeshme qe eksiston jashte dimensioneve qe njeriu kupton. Cdo trilion vjet, te dy shtresat perplasen me njera tjetren dhe si pasoje krojojne nje stuhi energjie te barabarte me ate te Modelit Standart. Ne kete Model Rrethanor universi zgjerohet, ftohet, krijohen galaksite, yjet, dhe planetet deri sa zhvillimi natyror i ketyre objekteve vjen ne fund dhe e le universin bosh. Por sipas ketij modeli, perplasja e te dy shtresave fillon perseri ciklin e krijimit nga fillimi. Ne kete menyre, argumentohet, qe koha dhe gjithesia jane te pafundeshme, gje qe nuk gjendet ne Modelin Standart.

Hapi i Pare: Universi i Boshte

Imagjino dy shtresa dy-dimensionale. Shtresa e pare permban universin tone dhe shtresa e dyte permban nje univers tjeter (ose asgje) por eshte i padukshem dhe ne nuk e shohim dot sepse eshte jashte dimensioneve qe mund te kuptojme. Pas ca kohe -triliona vite- ne zgjerim i afrohemi fundit ciklik kosmik ku perberja e universit tone eshte kaq e shperndare dhe e ulet sa qe hapesira eshte gati bosh. Megjithate te dy shtresa jane akoma ne levizje, edhe pse jane bosh, dhe forcat e terheqjes midis tyre i afrojne bashke.

Hapi i Dyte: Perplasja Energjitike

Gjate afrimit te shtresave, forcat e terheqjes i prishin siperfaqet dhe perberjen e te dy shtresave duke krijuar vale derisa shtresat bashkohet ne disa vende dhe ne kohe te ndryshme. Prej kesaj perplasjete te drejt-perdrejte clirohet energji e madhe. Si prodhim te clirimit te energjise, krijohet nje univers i fillestar. Gjithashtu, forca e perplasjes shkakton te dy shtresat te shkeputen dhe te terhiqen larg njer tjetres.

Hapi i Trete: Universi i Plote

Shperthimi i mesiperm dhe universi i fillestar zgjerohet dhe ftohet, dhe krijohen valet microwave qe sot jane te dukura ne universin tone. Kronologjia e ngjarjeve eshte e njejta me ate te Modelit Standart: krijohen galaksite dhe objektet e tjera kozmike, dhe universi vazhdon te zgjerohet, e cila sot eshte e ngjashme me universin tone.

Hapi i Katert: Universi i Vjeter

Nga fundi i eres kozmike, universi eshte zgjeruar kaq shume saqe galaksite jane teper larg me njer-tjetren. Mbas trilion vjet shumica e yjeve jane shuar dhe universi eshte bosh ne pergjithesi. Por ky eshte vetem fillimi. Terheqja e shtresave kozmike eshte e vazhdueshme, e pafundte dhe i perplas shtresat here pas here, duke nxitur Modeli Standart i Sotshem fillimin e vdekjes-rilindjes te universit. 

Tani, kjo teori natyrisht nuk mund te provohet akoma, sepse limited tona te kuptimit na pengojne te shqyrtesojme gjithesine. Megjithate teoria u modelua nga llogarite matematikore shume komplekse, gje qe ju mori Prof. Steinheardt dhe Prof. Turok gati 18 muaj per te perfunduar. Sot, teoria e tyre po shqyrtohet nga fiziciste, astronomiste, etj.


Sipas teorise te Big Bang:

-Para Big Bang universi qe shume i nxehte dhe shume i vogel, dhe materja ekzistonte veten ne formen e kuarkeve te lire.
-Pas shperthimit te big bang ndodhi:
1.Zgjerim i shpejte dhe universi gradualisht u ftoh.
2. Kuarket u bashkuan dhe formuan Hadronet.
3. Forcat u ndane (elektromagnetike, berthamore dhe graviteti)
4. Materja (atomet) u formua.
5. Materja lindi galaksite, yjet, planetet, etj.

Doja te ilustroja ndarjen e elementeve themelore dhe te shpjegoja krijimin e universit. Vijon me poshte:


Elementet Atomik:

Elektron
Proton
Neutron

Elementet Nen-Atomik:

Fermion (elementet nen-atomike qe perbejne materjen dhe anti-materjen) permbledh:

A. Materja (e cila perbehet nga: )

I. Lepton: Element strukturor fillestar pa permasa dhe struktura te brendeshme. Ka mase te ulet dhe udheton shpejt. Ky element nuk ndikon ne mbajtjen e berthames atomike.

Elektron – ngarkese negative -1.6X10e-19 dhe peshe 9.1X10e-31kg. Rotullohet ½.
Muon – njesoj si elektroni por peshon 206.77 here me shume dhe ka nje gjysem-jete afersisht 2.197 mikroseconda.
Tau – nje tjeter electron I rende dhe me gjysem jete te 3X10e-13 sekonda.
Neutrino – nuk ka ngarkese dhe ka masat e 1x10e6 te elektronit dhe rrotullohet ½. Ka tre lloj neutrino:
1. elektro-neutrino
2. muono-nutrino
3.tau-nutrino

II. Kuark: Element strukturor i vogel 10e-15m radii) dhe merr pjese me forcat e forta berthamore. Kuarket kane ngarkesa elektrike fraksionale. Ky elemnt strukturor ndikon ne mbajtjen e berthames atomike. Elementi identifikohet nga keto ngarkesa:

posht (d)= -1/3
lart (u)= +2/3
largues (s)= -1/3
terheqes ( c) = +2/3
meposhtem (b)= -1/3
mesiperm (t)= +2/3

III. Hadron – element i perbere (neutron dhe proton)

Proton: Perbehet nga 2(u)kuark+1(d)kuark me ngarkese +1: ((+2/3)+(+2/3)+(-1/3)).
Neutron: Perbehet nga 2(d)kuark+1(u)kuark me ngarkese 0: ((-1/3)+(-1/3)+(+2/3)).

IV. Barion – perbere nga tre kuark. Barionet perbejne materjen e perditeshme:

Proton: Perbehet nga 2(u)kuark+1(d)kuark me ngarkese +1: ((+2/3)+(+2/3)+(-1/3)).
Neutron: Perbehet nga 2(d)kuark+1(u)kuark me ngarkese 0: ((-1/3)+(-1/3)+(+2/3)).
Meson: Perbehet nga nje kuark dhe nje anti-kuark. Mesonet jane aktive ne mbajtjen e nukleoneve ne berthamen atomike. Ka dy tipa: (1)Pion (pi-meson) dhe (2)Kaon (K-Meson).

V. Boson – mbajtesi i forces. Lehteson krijimin e elementeve themelore me masa me te medhaja. Ka tre lloje:

Foton – s’ka mase, s’ka ngarkese dhe permban forcen elektromagnetike. Ka efekt deri ne pafundesi.
Gluon – s’ka mase, s’ka ngarkese dhe permban forcen e forte berthamore. Ka efekt deri ne distancen 10e-13 cm.
W+, W- dhe Z0 – s’ka mase, permban forcen e dobet berthamore me ngarkesen perkatese. Ka efekt deri ne distancen 10e-15 cm.
Graviton – s’ka mase, s’ka ngarkese, permban forcen e gravitetit. Ka efekt deri ne pafundesi.

B. Anti-Materja: 

Nuk dihet shume mbi anti-materjen po fizicistet besojne se kane gjetur nje element anti-materje quajtur positron. Ky element eshte I ngjashem me elektronin por ka ngarkese positive. Anti-materjet e tjera jane anti-leptone dhe anti-kuark. Nuk besohet qe bosonet vete te kene anti-element te perkatshem.

Natyrisht, mardheniet midis materjes, anti-materjes dhe zgjerimit drejt pafundesise si dhe ndikimi i forcave elektromagnetike, gravitore, dhe berthamore mbas nje fare kohe do perfundojne ne prishjen e universit. Te pakten keshtu mendohet.

----------


## ORIONI

Video shkarkoje

http://fst.fmanager.net/files/video/...vutca_site.mpg


http://fst.fmanager.net/files/video/...vutca_site.mpg




Shikojeni njehere kete.

kliko

*Krijimi i universit sipas shkences* 



*Llogaritjet e probabilitetit e përgënjeshtrojnë "Rastësinë"*  

Gjithçka që studiuam deri tani tregon haptazi se çdo ekuilibër numerik që u përcaktua menjëherë pas Big Bengut, ka një rëndësi me të vërtetë jetike për vazhdimësinë e racës njerëzore. Pra, si fuqia shpërthyese, vlerat e katër forcave themelore dhe të gjitha ato ndryshore, të cilat do t'i analizojmë në faqet vijuese, janë harmonizuar në atë mënyrë që të formojnë një univers ku të mund të jetohet dhe kjo harmoni është përllogaritur me delikatesën më të madhe. 

Në këtë pikë le të marrim në dorë pretendimin e rastësisë (koinçidencës) të materializmit. Rastësia është term matematikor dhe nëse diçka mund të rea-lizohet me anë të rastësisë mund ta llogarisim në saje të matematikës së probabilitetit. Le ta shohim së bashku. 

Vallë, sa është mundësia që një univers, i cili na jep mundësinë e jetës, të jetë vetëformuar rastësisht së bashku me të gjitha ndryshoret fizike? Një e bi-lionta e bilionit? Një e trilionta e trilionit, të trilionit? Apo më tepër? 

Këtë shifër e zbuloi matematicieni i njohur anglez Roxher Penrouz, shok i ngushtë pune me Stefan Hauking. Duke futur në llogaritje të gjitha ndryshoret fizike evidentoi se në sa forma të ndryshme mund të rreshtoheshin, dhe për të formuar një mjedis ku mund të jetojnë gjallesat përcaktoi rezultatet e probabiliteteve të tjera të mundshme të Big Bengut.

*PROBABILITETI PËR TË FORMUAR NJË UNIVERS KU MUND TË KETË JETË:*  

Llogaritjet e matematicienit anglez Roxher Penrouz demostruan se probabiliteti i formimit të rastësishëm të një universi të përshtatshëm për jetesë është 1 në 1010123. Për të përkufizuar këtë numër fjala "e pamundur" mbetet e pafuqishme. 


*101000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000
00000000000000000000000000000000 *  


*Probabiliteti i gjetur nga Penrouz ishte 1010123.* 

Është e vështirë bile të mendohet se ç'kuptim ka ky numër. Në mate-matikë një numër i shkruar në formën 10123 do të thotë, 1 i ndjekur nga 123 zero. Kjo është një shifër astronomike, e cila është më e madhe se numri i mbledhjes i të gjithë atomeve të universit, pra, 1078. Por numri i gjetur nga Penrose është shumë herë më i madh se ky i fundit. 

Këtë shifër le të mundohemi ta shpjegojmë me disa shembuj: 103 do të thotë 1000. 1010123 do të thotë një numër, i cili formohet nga një 1 i ndjekur nga 1000 zero. Nëse pas 1 vendosim nëntë zero kjo formon 1 miliard, 12 zero, 1 trilion... Por të vendosësh pas numrit 1* 10123 zero nuk mund të përkufizohet apo të ketë një emërtim as në matematikë. 

Në termat praktike në matematikë probabilitetet më të vogla se 1 në 1050 nënkuptojnë një "probabilitet zero". Por numri i Penrouz ishte një numër tri-liarda të triliardit herë më i madh se ky. Ai numër formohet nga 1 i pasuar prej 10123 zerosh. Shkurtimisht ky numër na tregon pamundësinë për të shpjeguar universin nëpërmjet rastësisë. 


Roger Penrose: Ky numër na tregon edhe njëherë mprehtësinë dhe saktësinë e që-llimit të Krijuesit.  
Roxher Penrouz bën këtë koment mbi këtë numër që i kalon muret e logjikës: 



"Ky numër, na tregon edhe një herë mprehtësinë dhe saktësinë e qëllimit të Krijuesit, pra, një mundësi në 1010123. Ky është me të vërtetë një numër i jashtëzakonshëm. Këtë asnjë njeri nuk mund të arrijë ta shkruajë në formën e një numri natyror sepse i duhet të shtojë pas numrit 1 edhe 10123 zero. Edhe sikur t'i shtojmë nga një zero në vend të të gjithë protoneve dhe neutroneve të universit përsëri do ta kishim të vështirë të përfitonim një numër të tillë".26 

Këto shifra, të cilat përkufizojnë saktësinë e ekuilibreve dhe të projekti-mit (dizenjimit) luajnë një rol themelor që i tejkalon kufinjtë e inteligjencës sonë. Janë tregues që vërtetojnë se universi kurrë nuk mund të jetë "fryt i rastësisë" por ashtu siç e shprehu edhe Penrouz, "demostrues i mprehtësisë dhe i saktësisë së Krijuesit". 

Në fakt për të kuptuar se universi nuk është "fryt i rastësisë", nuk është e nevojshme të dihen këto llogaritje probabiliteti që treguam më lart. Sepse çdo person që hedh një sy përreth mund ta perceptojë kudo në univers këtë krijim të qartë. Padyshim që pas një shpërthimi të rastësishëm me radhitjen vetvetiu të atomeve nuk mund të formohet një univers i përsosur, e brenda tij sisteme, Dielli, Toka, njerëzit në të, kafshët, bimët, insektet dhe gjithçka tjetër. Detajet që evidentojmë kudo nga kthejmë kokën ne, janë një nga një, argumente të ekzistencës së Allahut, fuqisë së Tij supreme dhe të një krijimi të vullnetshëm. Por këtë mund ta konceptojnë vetëm ata njerëz që arrijnë të arsyetojnë: 

"Është fakt se në krijimin e qiejve e të tokës, në ndërrimin e natës e të ditës, të anijes që lundron në det që u sjell dobi njerëzve, në atë shi që e lëshon Allahu prej së larti e me të ngjall tokën pas vdekjes së saj dhe përhap në të nga çdo lloj gjallese, në qarkullimin e erërave dhe reve të nënshtruara mes qiellit e tokës, (në të gjitha këto), ka argumente për një popull që arsyeton". (Bekare, 164)

----------


## ORIONI

*Shkarkoje videon*

http://fst.fmanager.net/files/video/...vutca_site.mpg


*Katër Forcat*  

Faktikisht shpejtësia e shpërthimit te Big Bengu është vetëm një nga ato ekuilibra numerikë të formuara në atë çast në univers. Pas Big Bengut dolën në pah "përmasat", të cilat përcaktojnë strukturën e universit tek e cila ne bëjmë pjesë, dhe këto ishin të përcaktuara në vlera të duhura. 

Këto përmasa përbëjnë atë që sot fizika moderne i quan "katër forcat themelore". Të gjitha strukturat dhe lëvizjet fizike në univers kryhen në saje të ekuilibrit dhe relacioneve midis këtyre katër forcave. Këto janë: forca tërheqëse e tokës, forca elektromagnetike, forca e fuqishme bërthamore dhe forca e dobët bërthamore. Forcat e fuqishme dhe të dobëta bërthamore përcaktojnë vetëm strukturën përbërëse të atomit. Kurse dy të tjerat, pra, forca tërheqëse e tokës dhe forca elektromagnetike, përcaktojnë marrëdhëniet midis atomeve dhe gjithashtu të gjithë ekuilibrat e objekteve materiale (dmth, vetë materien). Këto katër forca kontrollojnë dhe përcaktojnë të gjithë materien e shpërndarë në univers pas Big Bengut. 

Tek krahasojmë këto forca me njëra-tjetrën, përpara na del një pamje shumë interesante. Këto katër forca zotërojnë vlera jashtëzakonisht të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. Nëse do të kërkojmë të përdorim një njësi të përbashkët për raportet e të gjitha këtyre forcave, do të shkruajmë diçka të tillë: 


Forca e fuqishme bërthamore : 15 

Forca e dobët bërthamore : 7.03 x 10-3 

Forca elekromagnetike : 3.05 x 10-12 

Forca tërheqëse e tokës : 5.90 x 10-39 


Nëse do të shihnim me kujdes numërat e mësipërm, do të vërejmë një dife-rencë shumë e madhe midis tyre. Psh, vlera e forcës së fuqishme bërthamore është 25 e ndjekur kjo nga 38 zero më e madhe se forca tërheqëse e tokës! Vallë, cila është arsyeja e një diference të tillë? 


Biologu molekular i njohur Majkëll Denton në librin me titull Fati i Natyrës: Si shfaqin qëllim ligjet biologjike në univers, shpjegon një të vërtetë kështu: Universi është krijuar me një projektim të veçantë që synon jetën e njeriut  
Biologu molekular Majkëll Denton në librin "Nature's Destiny": How the Laws of Biology Reveal Purpose in the Universe (Fati i Natyrës: Si shfaqin që-llim ligjet biologjike në univers), kësaj pyetjeje i kthen këtë përgjigje: 


"Në qoftë se forca tërheqëse e tokës do të ishte një trilion herë më e madhe, atëherë universi do të kishte një sipërfaqe më të vogël dhe jetëgjatësia do të ishte më e shkurtër. Përmasa e një ylli përafërsisht do të ishte një trilion herë më i vogël se Dielli ynë dhe jetëgjatësia e tij do të ishte vetëm një vit. Nga ana tjetër nëse forca tërheqëse e tokës do të ishte pak më e vogël se realja nuk do të arrihej kurr-sesi të krijohej ndonjë yjësi apo galaktikë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë edhe te forcat e tjera vihet re një ndjeshmëri e tillë. Nëse forca e fuqishme bërthamore do të kishte një vlerë paksa më të vogël atëherë i vetmi element statik do të ishte ai atom, i cili në bërthamë përbëhet nga dy protone. Në këtë gjendje në univers nuk do të mbesë fare hidrogjen dhe nëse yjet dhe galaktikat do të ishin të krijuara, do të kishin një strukturë shumë më ndryshe nga ajo ç'kanë sot. Qartësisht nëse këto konstante dhe këto forca themelore nuk do të kishin vlerat preçize, të cilat zotërojnë sot, nuk do të ekzistonte asnjë yll, supernovë, planet apo atom. Me një fjalë nuk do të kishte jetë".23 

Pol Devis bën një koment të tillë mbi përcaktimin (përpilimin) e ligjeve themelore të fizikës në univers në harmoni me jetesën e njeriut: 

"Nëse natyra do të kishte zgjedhur vlera numerike pak më ndryshe, universi do të ishte një vend shumë më ndryshe. Dhe me shumë mundësi ne nuk do të gjendeshim këtu për ta parë... Dhe njeriu me studimin e kozmologjisë, pabesueshmëria sa vjen e bëhet më e dukshme. Zbulimet e fundit mbi zanafillën e universit tregojnë se ky univers, i cili është vazhdimisht në zgjerim përbëhet nga një strukturë shumë preçize, e cila lind një admirim të madh".24 

Arno Penzias, me zbulimin e argumentit të madh të sfondit kozmik të rrezatimit, së bashku me Robert Uillson më 1965 fituan çmimin Nobel. Penzias mbi këtë projektim të mahnitshëm bën këtë koment: 

"Astronomia na shpie në një ngjarje të mahnitshme; një univers i krijuar në mosekzistencë. Është ndërtuar mbi një ekuilibër shumë të ndjeshëm me kushtet e duhura për të lejuar jetën në tokë. Ky është një univers i planifikuar për këtë qëllim".25 

Te këto pjesë, të cilat i shkëputëm nga thëniet e shkencëtarëve të njohur vërejmë se të gjithë kanë evidentuar të njëjtin realitet. Kjo e vërtetë, i shfaqet çdo personi, i cili studion këto sisteme dhe ekuilibre të universit që na mahnisin pa masë. Është shumë e qartë që në të gjithë universin ekspozohet një projektim superior dhe një sistem i përsosur. Zoti i këtij sistemi padyshim është Allahu që krijon gjithçka të përsosur. Allahu na tërheq vëmendjen në një nga ajetet e Tij mbi përsosmërinë dhe maturinë në krijimin e universit: 

"(Ai është që) Vetëm Atij i takon sundimi i qiejve dhe i tokës, Ai nuk ka as fëmijë e as shok në sundimin e Tij. Ai krijoi çdo gjë, duke e përsosur në mënyrë të qartë e të matur". (Furkan, 2)

----------

